
Law of Triviality – Bike Shedding - pajtai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_triviality
======
wolfi1
I've attended way too much meetings to actually support the claim. When I read
Parkinson's Law (which I can recommend to everyone alongside the Peter's
Principle) I couldn't agree more on that one.

